# Scanner freezing, software problem



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

Greetings, 
I'm using a Canon LiDE 200 scanner connected via USB2 to Win7 64bit OS.
Driver version: ScanGear for Vista 64bit 14.0.3.45
The problem started about 2months back, description: after I generate preview in ScanGear UI, the scanner freezes and quits any further communication with PC. I only can bring it back to operation by physical re-plugging USB cord. The remarkable thing on all the freezes is that the scanning head stays hang in the bottom position instead of drawing back to basic position. To reproduce the problem on anothe OS, I instaled fresh 32 bit Windows XP with 32bit version of ScanGear on Virtual box with exclusive access to scanner USB port. Made several scans with previews and surprisingly it worked flawlessly. Probably there must be something bad on my main OS. Tried to reinstall ScanGear but the problem continues. I don't understand where's the culprit, anybody can provide a valid solution, diagnostics?
Btw. the 64bit version of scanner driver worked fine in the past, concluding the driver self is ok too. Maybe there may be something preventing flawless comunication of ScanGear with the scanner?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi hchkrdtn and welcome to TSF :wave:

Firstly, have you tried the scanner in another USB socket?

Second, try uninstalling the USB-drivers via the Device-Manager, the reboot and let Windows re-install them.

Third, if the above doesn't work, what make/model PC do you have or, if custom/home-built, motherboard make/model - graphics-card, RAM, CPU and PSU?


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi WereBo, thanks for the suggestions.
1stly about the USB port and PC, the problem persists even after switching port (now direct at root PC hub, as I said in previous post the scanner works fine using this port and same driver version on other OS) so I assume the problem is not hardware but lays somewhere in software configuration of my main OS.
As for uninstalling USB-drivers, not sure what to uninstall. I see in device manager 2x root USB hub, 3x generic USB hub, 3x compound USB hub and standard extended host PCI to USB bus, not sure which of them uninstall. Also in USBDeview I see more redundant instances of scanner on various ports, may be this makes the problem?
Tomorrow I'll try to remove and re-add the hubs and post the result.


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay here I'm back. Finally got a piece of spare time so that I have done some attempts to fix the poroblem. 1stly I have asked for the soulution the Canon tech support, and the service guy confirmed that it's a software problem residing on my OS installation. He adviced me to create a clean account with admin rights and try to make a scan from there. This didnot work, scanning head got stuck at the bottom position again.

Now to your advices, Another USB socket exposes the problem as well.


WereBo said:


> Uninstalling the USB-drivers via the Device-Manager, the reboot and let Windows re-install them.


I think this was the most relevant idea but again it didnot resolve the problem. I even uninstalled everything under USB controllers hive (see the content inside red frame on the picture). After reboot Windows started detecting new hardwares in several rounds, I did the test scan after all USB components were installed back.













WereBo said:


> Third, if the above doesn't work, what make/model PC do you have or, if custom/home-built, motherboard make/model - graphics-card, RAM, CPU and PSU?


I think the hw doesnot matter as I wrote this problem wasnot present earlier on the same HW, but just for the record the PC model is ASUS K50, Nvidia GPU, RAM 4GB, T6600 CPU.

Btw. every other USB devices seem to work pretty fine even those attached to external USB hub, the hangs only occur with the scanner regardless which port/hub it is connected.

Any other idea? I know clean OS reinstall would most probably fix the problem but I'd decide to do this only in case of more severe problem.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, you've confirmed it's not a hardware fault and the drivers seem to be OK, therefore the next area the problem could be is the Windows 'TWAIN' software (the code that lets Windows talk to cameras, scanners and imaging etc.).

I've asked the MS-Windows techs to take a look at this for you, they're a lot more knowledgeable about the OS than I am :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

hchkrdtn said:


> I'm using a Canon LiDE 200 scanner connected via USB2 to Win7 64bit OS.
> Driver version: ScanGear for Vista 64bit 14.0.3.45
> 
> 
> To reproduce the problem on anothe OS, I instaled fresh 32 bit Windows XP with 32bit version of ScanGear on Virtual box with exclusive access to scanner USB port. Made several scans with previews and surprisingly it worked flawlessly. Probably


It seems to me the problem is likely the lack of Windows 7 drivers, although Cannon lists the same drivers for W7 and Vista.

I would expect it to work fine on XP w/ XP drivers, but you are running Windows 7 and using Vista era drivers.

Uninstall all Cannon software; reboot.

Use Revo free - select 4th option on 2nd screen - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Reinstall the drivers - http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consu..._scanners/canoscan_lide200#DriversAndSoftware

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

WereBo said:


> therefore the next area the problem could be is the Windows 'TWAIN' software (the code that lets Windows talk to cameras, scanners and imaging etc.).


Thanks. I'm having offered two modes of scanning, TWAIN / WIA. Using default ScanGear or alternate TWAIN interface like VueScan or FineReader's internal interface gives the same problem (head stuck).
Doing the scan via WIA interface finishes with this problem also.
Diagnostics from Scanner properties Control Panel finishes successfully.
Scanner diagnostics from ScanGear preferences panel finishes successfully and the head draws back properly.



jcgriff2 said:


> It seems to me the problem is likely the lack of Windows 7 drivers, although Cannon lists the same drivers for W7 and Vista.
> 
> I would expect it to work fine on XP w/ XP drivers, but you are running Windows 7 and using Vista era drivers.
> 
> ...


The scanner driver (lide200vst641403ea24) offered for Windows 7 64bit seems to be old Vista driver tested and offered for both OSes. And it's exactly the driver I'm currently using, this driver is confirmed working fine in the past on my OS so driver validity question can be left out though it was primarily written for Vista.
Can you be more specific about Revo uninstaller..Mine 2nd screen only shows Tools -> Tracks cleaner / Optimization. Residual cleaner? Windows cleaner?


----------



## hchkrdtn (Mar 9, 2012)

Bump,

any news? Yet any else idea or any tool for diagnosing TWAIN communication?


----------

